# cancelling subscrition



## frangail (Nov 7, 2008)

i am a new user and ordered wall street journal 14 day trial, but want to cancel it.  can't figure it out.  any help??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Fran,

On your computer, go to your Amazon.com account. Choose the option "Manage Your Kindle." Newspaper subscriptions are down near the bottom of the page. You'll see the option for cancelling.










Leslie

PS -- this info is in the FAQ, too, stickied at the top of this board. L


----------

